# Chiropractors on the NHS



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I took our lasses son to the chiropractor today, whilst he was getting treatment, I asked the receptionist, if they were going to opt in to providing treatment on the NHS, she explained that it probably won't be worth it for the practise as they have to tender for it, and as they were busy enough anyway what would be the point.

So if we ever get this on the NHS, rest assured you will get treatment from someone who although qualified isn't going to be the best, just the cheapest.

Kev.

And yes I do have a lot of back pain, but can't afford to pay £30 for a 10 minute treament.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

I can well understand your feelings and sentiments Kev. but when i had backpain, id have handed over the keys to my house for that 10 minutes to sort it! Which she did.

This isnt aimed towards you, but sometimes i have to wonder what level of pain some people are exeriencing, when they are happy to wait days/weeks or months for an NHS appointment.

I know a woman who earns in excess of 40k a year, and is supposedly crippled by knee pain. She is waiting weeks for an NHS scan.! Well, with her money, and the 'pain' she reckons she has, id be going private for at least the scan, to see whats wrong. So, im guessing this pain she has isnt as 'crippling' as she makes out.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't know anything about how or when any Chiropractors are getting into NHS work, but I had eperience of one a few years ago, when I had a back problem. He was very good at initially soring out my problem and after a few sessions he'd loosned things up and given me a series of exercises to do. Thing is, he seemed to me to be just filling his appointments diary, rather than sorting out the problem. I called it a day after sveral hundred quid, and now I try to concentrate on my posture at my desk, and do the stretching exercises when I feel it siezing up. 
He was milking it, and I wonder whtether a good physio would have done the same - all this performance of giving your back a big yank and making cracking noices (!) is all very spectacular, but is it anygood in the long term?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

bognormike said:


> I don't know anything about how or when any Chiropractors are getting into NHS work, but I had eperience of one a few years ago, when I had a back problem. He was very good at initially soring out my problem and after a few sessions he'd loosned things up and given me a series of exercises to do. Thing is, he seemed to me to be just filling his appointments diary, rather than sorting out the problem. I called it a day after sveral hundred quid, and now I try to concentrate on my posture at my desk, and do the stretching exercises when I feel it siezing up.
> He was milking it, and I wonder whtether a good physio would have done the same - all this performance of giving your back a big yank and making cracking noices (!) is all very spectacular, but is it anygood in the long term?


After an accident i was taking to one of those health centre first where a nurse laid me on my side and done the "crack" to the spine , there she said all done. Later i was in hospital having Dynessis which entails having suspension bits between the vertbraes!.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Theres charlatans in all professions. You have to judge for yourself if you are getting taken for a ride or not. The Chiro ive used is worth herweight in gold to me when my back plays up. Others ive sent to her havent had a lot of joy. But, she has told them outright that she didnt think she could help, and not ripped them off.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm wth you Mick 757. I have been attending my chiro for ten years, not because I have to, but for prevention. I believe it is well worth the £30 a time, and I trust him with my life, everytime he jumps on me to release my spine, in the wrong hands I could have my back broken. £30 a session is nothing if it relieves pain.

Jenny


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Went to a chiropractor several years ago after being hospitalised with back spasms. He suggested Pilates and I enrolled for 3 x 8 week courses. I can highly reccommend it for teaching posture and how to engage core muscles when lifting, bending etc. Also a bit cheaper at £7.00 a lesson (hour long) compared to £30.00 for 20 mins with the Chiro.

Chiro was great, it was his suggestion as a long term remedy.


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

I hurt my lower back years ago when I incorrectly lifted a breeze block!

I still had the pain after a day or two so I thought I'd visit a chiropractor rather than my GP in the mistaken belief that 'doctors don't know much about backs do they?'

The chiropractor examined me and although I made sure he understood how I'd damaged myself, he only worked on my neck, twisting my head around until bits of my neck made a cracking sound. That done, in less than a minute, he said to come back in five days for further treatment. He then tried to sell me a bottle of Aloe Vera jollop as it was excellent and he recommended it.

The second visit was a rerun of the first and I was no better.

The third visit was the same although I had reminded him it was my lower back that was the problem. When I left I didn't stop at reception to make another appointment, just paid the fee.

I saw my GP and after being examined I was given a photocopied sheet of A4 with back exercises on it. Told to go home and get flat out on the lounge carpet and do the workout. While doing one particular move, I felt something slide into place in my back and that was it, all done.

Mrs Moley on the other hand, has used a different chiropractor for years, in an attempt to keep her lower back pain at bay. I think she goes for treatment about every four to six weeks and feels its worthwhile.
From my point of view, she doesn't seem any different if she hasn't had treatment, such as when we've been away for long periods, but if she's happy and believes in it that's fine by me.

A friend of mine uses the guy the local rugby club use to put them right. You apparently get a full hour of hands on time for less money and come out knowing you been given a thorough going over.

Moley


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been to two Chiropracters in my time for a recurring back problem. The first one was brilliant. I was told that it would be 3 sessions @ £15 and that's exactly what I had. By the second session I was virtually back to normal. Unfortunately this guy died a few years ago and when I had a recurrence of my back problem I had to find someone else. Again it only took two or three sessions to sort me out.

At no time during these treatments was any physical 'bone cracking' involved. Some manipulation but always very gentle. I thought that bone cracking was the domain of the Osteopath not a Chiropracter?

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not right keen on this bone cracking malarkey, I just want a cuddle from someone to make me feel better, not put me in the hossy.

Kev.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i have osteoporosis and can get bad attacks of vertigo, the dizziness and sickness are realy bad. the doctor says it a trapped nerve in my neck , i have wondered about going to see a chiropractor ? but worry if the person i go to will do more damage and i will end up worse off?? but try and get a hospital app to see someone and get a xray or scan ?? 


its hard getting old june


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I get dizzyness too, at first I thought it was my Bi-Focals, it turned out to be Labyrinthitus, I take sea sickness pills every day now.

Kev.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Now this is a subject I know plenty about! lol! I have had this argument so many times before - it is down to a old school thinking of many proffessionals in medicine, and a few bad chiros that feed that train of thought.

I had an accident a long time ago - which is why I run my own business now, as it fits around by back! lol!

I crushed a few vertebrae, pelvis was out by a few inches and neck was twisted and spinal cord was trapped. I tried NHS and the waiting list was around a year, I was partially paralysed (could feel my legs but had no control over them) and was full of pins and needles from the neck down, including tongue and face - symptoms are similar to a stroke.

The chiro I saw, did x-rays first and then went on a program which got me back on my feet and improving well. He was very good - not to say that I had faith in them, as I always thought of them being a bit cooky medicine! But as been described on here before - you would hand over your house keys to take the pain away!

I have seem many specialists, Most surgeons actually agree with Chiros, and recommend them - others dislike them intensely, the worst are physiotherapists whom totally are against chiro treatment with such ferocity would could not comprehend! Many times treatment was stopped as the Physio was arguing with the surgeons who recommended chiro work. The physio stated that they 'knew a bit about chiropractic care' and could do adjustments themselves - my attitude was, if I want my boiler fixed I see an engineer, NOT someone 'who knows a bit', or if I need an operation, I want a surgeon and not a GP with less knowledge or experience!

In many countries, Chiros, surgeons and Physios all work as a team, but in the UK they are still at logger-heads in some areas due to old school politics - until haeds are pulled out of the sand, and they start working FOR the well being of the patient, it won't by found on the NHS!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I hurt my back 10 odd years ago doing too much chainsawing down in the woods.

Eventulally went to a chiro who put me on a machine with rollers on it at £25 a time. Had three sessions and on the last one I said shall I come back next week>

He said 'no I am on holiday for two weeks!' 

I said 'Oh thanks a lot for nothing goodbye the credit cards walking'

On Saturday I was in bed lying head at the bottom of the bed somehow and could not move with the pain, wife rang up the doctors and fortunately the doctor who arrived was one of the old school and gave me a good hard pull on my legs, I screamed and the pain was gone.

Chiro's no thanks

Peter


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

That is the problem, Peter, there are lots of bad ones making it difficult for the honest ones - mind the same in any trade I guess! But regulation would help alot, but to do that they have to accept it!

You should always have x-rays before any treatment, and I would be wary if they do not do that - my o/h saw one who was like that, he was there to make money!

Ironically, after seeing this guy for years, she chamged to the NZ guy who does mine, and has been fine since! She doesn't see him anywhere near as often as her old one - probably once every three months.

We are just lucky to have found an honest one! I was in trouble once during a time the insurance company ceased treatment, and he gave me a 'free' one as it was against his ethics as a doctor to see someone in pain.


----------

